# Insulin and headaches



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv noticed when I use slin (novo) acouple hours later I get headaches feels like a deep strain in my head, nothing severe, but enough to take paracetemol to clear it.

Just wondering if headaches is a side effect from the slin does anyone else get them from slin?

I drink plenty fluids during the active period so its not dehydration.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lack of fuel going to brain?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah mate I get them as well nothing to worry about


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

i also got tthem.drop down by 1iu,and it might go.i think its when the dose a tad high.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Seriously, lie on the bed with one leg on the floor , it will decrease your BP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Wierd if it's related tbh.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, it's a hypo, maybe you're taking too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

If it's a hypo, he'd feel the other symptoms of it, and headaches isn't actually one of them, but it could effect different people in different ways.

I'd try a different brand of slin tbh.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I get headaches when my blood sugar drops too low on slin, it's the first hypo warning I get. Can't see why it should affect you a few hours after though.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh it seems to be after iv used it, I'm still happy to use it, just wondered if anyone new why it cause headaches if it is the slin.

Also I'm not sure if this is related also but my eye sight seems to be more blurry on slin, looking at things like sign posts at long distance isn't as clear as before I used slin ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Well from a diabetics point of view, any eyesight change is worrying. Diabetic retinopathy is something we get checked for every year.

But that's from bad sugar level control, your body should be controlling that naturally anyway.

I'd definately be taking sugar levels 4 or 5 times a day just to monitor it for a week or so, try to eliminate big sugar spikes, and tbh i'd give the slin a miss for a little while and give your pancreas a chance to normalise and see if your eyesight improves.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

It only happens on slin I notice looking long distance is like iv got water in my eyes, once off slin it goes away


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Could be my sugar levels then because I always feel abit hypo every injection about 15mins it for about 15-30mins then it goes, even with high carb use I just can't seem to stop it with this novorapid.

Its not bad hypo altho iv had that before, but its enough to make my ly down because I feel very weak and tired and my heart beats faster, also the light makes me wana close my eyes, once I'm past this bit hypo at the start I'm fine, this is with 5iu novo and about 200carbs! Maybe the novo spike is just something I can't get over, is the spike from humalog less?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv just had 5iu at 1.15pm its now 2pm and the headache is starting now, was feeling hypo but its almost gone now, lights not hurting my eyes now and I'm not feeling as week, tiredness is gone, starting to feel normal now.

Headache seems to be around my temples and the behind/back of my eyes


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

It's mild hypo imo. Depends on how you are covered for the peaks in terms of carbs I think. Maybe have a think about how your carbs are stretching across the full 3 hour period (assuming it's novo).

I was getting banging headaches when I underdid the carbs and had a murderous one all day the first day I took it but in fairness that was 10iu on first shot haha.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh my carbs are covered I have close to 200g with 5iu and still feel like **** at the start.

I have:

1 tin of fruit+ drink syrup,

Weight gainer,

Slin shot (atm 5iu)

5min later 1pint lucozade,

(Comes to about 50g protein, 180g carbs)

Lucozade next to me on the couch if I feel I need to drink more.

1hr after slin shot I have porrige.

(Around 60g carbs)

This covers me fine, just the peak at the start always gets me.

If I kept to the 1g carb per 1iu slin I'd be fukd, I'm on 4-5g carb per 1iu slin!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The more I use the better it gets and the less carbs I need, I started at 3iu feeling like this, the above carb use has been the same and same amounts since the start, I went for 5iu in the 1st week and hypo hit me very badly, had 5iu today and its very mild, so there is a tolorance building up here and I can use more slin with less carbs....

I'm 3 weeks in now and if I follow the 4 on 4 off then by the time I get bk on my body will have adjusted back down and I'd be at 3iu again.

I can't see how I can get my doses up high enough to make some solid gains if I can only tolorate these low doses???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes its novorapid, and fuk me it is rapid aswell!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

how long do you leave it after eating before you inject the slin ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I shovel the in of fruit down my neck asap, drink my weight gain then inject so all within a few minutes, wait 5mins then drink 500ml lucozade

Then if a feel mild hypo coming on I just drink more lucozade n have a ly on the couch looking thru ukm on my phone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

When was the last time you had your eyes tested ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a long time ago, the sights fine, just i think it gets blurry, maybe its just in my head?

the head aches arnt all in my head, well they are lol but there real :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe worth just getting an eye test anyway, might be compeltely unrelated, as if your eyes are going, you will get headaches.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone no who slin makes my heart beat fast+harder at the start of the spike also, is this a symptom of hypo also?

Its like iv had an adrenaline shot??


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Anyone no who slin makes my heart beat fast+harder at the start of the spike also, is this a symptom of hypo also?
> 
> Its like iv had an adrenaline shot??


I've had a Fair bit of experience with slin. Raised heart rate is a hypo symptom. Did you say your shooting then ingesting carbs? I used to do this and get a little hypo and the annoying headaches. Thing is the slin gets into your blood stream very very quickly especially after a workout where your injection site is nice and warm and blood circulation is up too so you should already have simple carbs in your intenstin to avoid bg dropping. THE WORST thing was using the sunbed after shooting bad bad idea used to always go hypo, something to do with your blood raising to the surface of your skin same with a hot bad or shower. eh I duno. Also running metformin at the same time used to mess with my bg and give me hypos.

I literally just bought a new slin pen today it's a novorapid flexipen, anyone know if this is quick acting slin? Been googling with not alot of luck.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Anyone no who slin makes my heart beat fast+harder at the start of the spike also, is this a symptom of hypo also?
> 
> Its like iv had an adrenaline shot??


I've had a Fair bit of experience with slin. Raised heart rate is a hypo symptom. Did you say your shooting then ingesting carbs? I used to do this and get a little hypo and the annoying headaches. Thing is the slin gets into your blood stream very very quickly especially after a workout where your injection site is nice and warm and blood circulation is up too so you should already have simple carbs in your intenstin to avoid bg dropping. THE WORST thing was using the sunbed after shooting bad bad idea used to always go hypo, something to do with your blood raising to the surface of your skin same with a hot bad or shower. eh I duno. Also running metformin at the same time used to mess with my bg and give me hypos.

I literally just bought a new slin pen today it's a novorapid flexipen, anyone know if this is quick acting slin? Been googling with not alot of luck.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Novorapid is rapid acting slin, kicks in 5-15mins, peaks for about 1.5h after inj and decends to 3-5hours after injection, so 4-5hour full active time depending on dose.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

j1mmytt said:


> I've had a Fair bit of experience with slin. Raised heart rate is a hypo symptom. Did you say your shooting then ingesting carbs? I used to do this and get a little hypo and the annoying headaches. Thing is the slin gets into your blood stream very very quickly especially after a workout where your injection site is nice and warm and blood circulation is up too so you should already have simple carbs in your intenstin to avoid bg dropping. THE WORST thing was using the sunbed after shooting bad bad idea used to always go hypo, something to do with your blood raising to the surface of your skin same with a hot bad or shower. eh I duno. Also running metformin at the same time used to mess with my bg and give me hypos.
> 
> I literally just bought a new slin pen today it's a novorapid flexipen, anyone know if this is quick acting slin? Been googling with not alot of luck.


Yeh iv sussed it now dude, my 1st signs are headaches behind right eyes then heartbeat goes, then feel weak and like sh1t, I'm just using 2-3iu post meals now, not going to bother with big doses x3 ed. 10-15iu ed is enough for me. Just using to keep pumpd and recover better, just maintaining realy.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Yeh iv sussed it now dude, my 1st signs are headaches behind right eyes then heartbeat goes, then feel weak and like sh1t, I'm just using 2-3iu post meals now, not going to bother with big doses x3 ed. 10-15iu ed is enough for me. Just using to keep pumpd and recover better, just maintaining realy.


Yeah I figured it was fast acting an hour after injecting.

Yeah I used 8iu for the first time in ages today. Had 100g vitargo 20g whey 5minz later 8iu slin, then 20minz later 40g whey then a white rice and chicken meal 30mins later and now I've just banged down tub if cottage cheese blended with another 40g whey. Felt a tiny bit hypo when I got up to cook as I was rushing around after laying on the soda watching tv. And now time for bed. See how I look in the morn


----------

